# need seawall cut into and boat lift moved back



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

I need to have a sea wall cut and a boat lift moved back 10 feet or so for county setback requirements. The location is Perdido Key. Please call if able to do this type of work. I can meet you with permitted drawings for a quote.

Keith


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

It may be helpful if you provided more information, in particular the type of construction of the existing seawall and what the plans are for the build back. I know that there are some marine contractors on the forum and some good GC's who can coordinate this kind of work. Good luck with the job.


----------

